# Is manure a good soil?



## Surfer Joe (Jun 16, 2020)

I bought a bag of composted stable manure that I was going to spread around outside where I have some plants growing, hoping that the smell of manure would mask anything else that might be floating around, but the composted manure has no smell and looks pretty much like soil.
My question is, could I use this as the soil in a pot to grow or would it be too strong for plants?


----------



## pute (Jun 16, 2020)

Great for the plants but might be a bit hot....I like to spread it in the fall and let it cool over the winter...


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 16, 2020)

I would not recommend growing in it, but a layer on top of your soil would be nice.


----------



## Buzzy (Jun 16, 2020)

Pass on manure.  Buy a bag of worm castings and add that to your soil once every 2 weeks or so.  Just half a cup full spread on top of your dirt.   Rich stuff,   super soil for sure.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 16, 2020)

Cow manure may have a lot of salt in it.  Composted chicken manure or bat guano is best when worked into the soil.  I have in past years worked composted chicken manure into my vegetable garden with great results.   As a growing medium in a pot I would not recommend that.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 17, 2020)

This is a stupid post, but put up with me please. My dad had the best manure.. LOL, In the corral on his farm. I used to bring bags home for my roses. I kept one bag for 10 years and finally put it in the pot garden. Who is sentimental about cow feces ? me me me. He had the best your know what. lol


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 17, 2020)

I tried to write cow p o o p, but i guess that is a swear word., ok feces it is.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 17, 2020)

Oh Rosebud, me too.  The smell of cow manure always brings to mind my grandparent's farm and the fun we had there as children.  LOL--can't believe that p o o p is a swear.  Can we say cow poo?

That said, I bought several yards of well composted dairy manure for my outside raised beds when I lived in Idaho--it was absolutely great and didn't burn anything.  I didn't use it in my pot growing as I was running hydro.


----------



## Surfer Joe (Jun 17, 2020)

Thanks everyone. I also love the smell of manure. It reminds me of my childhood.


----------

